# Apple Watch 3?



## ronalddheld

Maybe I got it wrong:. Apple Watch Series 3 could be launching in Q3 2017


----------



## BarracksSi

By "Q3" it would have to be late September, not early July.

Watch for the clickbait "press" to start crowing about slowing AW sales in late summer. :eyeroll:


----------



## ronalddheld

If it is 3Q, it might come out with the 8/8 plus.


----------



## MrDagon007

If they could add extra sensors (which may be a challenge considering regulatory testing which is prone to be slow), that would give a boost.


----------



## ronalddheld

I want cellular so I can use it without being linked to a iPhone most of the time.


----------



## DougFNJ

Im thinking the sensors may be along the lines of Altimeter, Barometer, and Compass. Cellular may be a while off due to size and battery. I read an article stating they may even keep the same design and just do a speed bump and better battery. None of us will really know until an Apple Executive steps up on stage and announces it.


----------



## mattey.

I don`t think so.


----------



## Chibatastic

Things I would like are slimmer / lighter with more customization to watch faces. Battery can always be improved but 2 full days is not bad at all.
Other wants are charcoal grey sports strap and for Logitech to make a Harmony watch app PLEASE.


----------



## MrDagon007

DougFNJ said:


> Im thinking the sensors may be along the lines of Altimeter, Barometer, and Compass. Cellular may be a while off due to size and battery. I read an article stating they may even keep the same design and just do a speed bump and better battery. None of us will really know until an Apple Executive steps up on stage and announces it.


They have hired people with phds on much more ambitious non invasive sensors: blood sugar, blood oxygen etc.
But the challenge is for (a) the tech to work reliably out of the box with all customers, and (b) to pass regulation because it would be considered a medical device (heartbeat sensors do not need to pass regulation certification).
Once they crack these 2 big nuts, that would be huge and really bring the smartwatch category into prominence...


----------



## booest

I would like it to be bigger... but then batt life would suck more ?


----------



## ronalddheld

booest said:


> I would like it to be bigger... but then batt life would suck more ?


Larger screen could be offset by a bigger battery.


----------



## booest

ronalddheld said:


> Larger screen could be offset by a bigger battery.


true....i would really like see a bigger sized one. current ones are cool but i find them a wee bit small.
46mm would be cool... wider ones would be preferred for me


----------



## ronalddheld

booest said:


> true....i would really like see a bigger sized one. current ones are cool but i find them a wee bit small.
> 46mm would be cool... wider ones would be preferred for me


Works for me, but would it sell enough to have Apple make the third size?


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy

Agree about having to link to I-phone.


----------



## larkja

Never could get into the Apple watches or digitals for that matter. They look sweet and many of my co-workers have them. Give me a vintage, automatic diver any day of the week.


----------



## MrDagon007

larkja said:


> Never could get into the Apple watches or digitals for that matter. They look sweet and many of my co-workers have them. Give me a vintage, automatic diver any day of the week.


Which was of course not the topic of this discussion.


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple rumored to make switch to glass-film touch panels for Apple Watch Series 3


----------



## Fer Guzman

I think the current size is great expect for thickness. I think a cellular chip will be part of the watch next version. Long term if apple wants to see crazy growth they need something like glucose levels and blood pressure as sensors. There are already products that can determine blood glucose levels without blood so if anyone can get it into a form factor like a watch-it's apple.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> I think the current size is great expect for thickness. I think a cellular chip will be part of the watch next version. Long term if apple wants to see crazy growth they need something like glucose levels and blood pressure as sensors. There are already products that can determine blood glucose levels without blood so if anyone can get it into a form factor like a watch-it's apple.


No leaks on cellular radios yet. Hopefully just too early.


----------



## ronalddheld

No new rumors. Does this mean no version 3 this year or just an incremental bunch of changes, nothing revolutionary?


----------



## BarracksSi

Too early. It's barely March.


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> No new rumors. Does this mean no version 3 this year or just an incremental bunch of changes, nothing revolutionary?


AW 2 barely came out in September so I don't expect any concrete rumors until after the summer.


----------



## ronalddheld

Analyst: LTE for Apple Watch 3; new iPhone to get wireless charging, hybrid Lighting-USB Type C port
Great if the LTE rumor is true!


----------



## DougFNJ

They are saying they may had finally gotten the radio small enough, and the power down enough to be able to get that LTE and long battery life at the same time.. Time will tell, they were talking LTE for Apple Watch 2 shortly after the 1st generation released.


----------



## rationaltime

ronalddheld said:


> Analyst: LTE for Apple Watch 3; new iPhone to get wireless charging, hybrid Lighting-USB Type C port
> Great if the LTE rumor is true!


I followed the link. I find that report not credible.
If they list enough guesses, some may turn out close.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ronalddheld

My expectation is to help celebrate the 10th IPhone anniversary they may enable cellular in the AW3.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> My expectation is to help celebrate the 10th IPhone anniversary they may enable cellular in the AW3.


What you're not going to hear is, "We've added cellular to Apple Watch," and then, "The battery life is now 9 hours instead of 18."

It's not a simple matter of enabling, like adding a few lines of code to the OS to switch on a cellular radio that was already part of the chipset. Like DougFNJ said, a lot of work needs to be done to get an LTE radio small enough, and efficient enough, to jam it inside a 38mm AW case (which is already one of the smallest smartwatches on the market that isn't a Fitbit).


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> What you're not going to hear is, "We've added cellular to Apple Watch," and then, "The battery life is now 9 hours instead of 18."
> 
> It's not a simple matter of enabling, like adding a few lines of code to the OS to switch on a cellular radio that was already part of the chipset. Like DougFNJ said, a lot of work needs to be done to get an LTE radio small enough, and efficient enough, to jam it inside a 38mm AW case (which is already one of the smallest smartwatches on the market that isn't a Fitbit).


That is true, but the BT radio will be off, saving some battery power.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> That is true, but the *BT radio will be off,* saving some battery power.


It will? What's your source?


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> It will? What's your source?


If I am using the cellular radio, why leave BT on? I did not mean that no BT or both could not be on simultaneously.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> If I am using the cellular radio, why leave BT on?


Heart rate strap, iPhone connection, auto-login to your Mac, etc.


----------



## ronalddheld

Do not have health apps on, no need then to connect to IPjpne short ofmaybebapp updates bot new installations. No Mac to connect to.


----------



## leograye

If apple are serious with the 3, they might give us what we wanted in the first place. 10atm wr, and apps to match Fenix 3/5, so that everyone had a decent all purpose timepiece. They will sell millions. But let's face it, who wants cellular on the wrist when you're training or just wanting the time. Battery life would be useless.


----------



## ronalddheld

I do not care about the health/exercise functions but would for the cellular, as I could leave the phone at home for short trips.


----------



## happyrock

ronalddheld said:


> I do not care about the health/exercise functions but would for the cellular, as I could leave the phone at home for short trips.


LTE would be great but it's inclusion would solely depend on battery life and heat.

Don't know how much more they can do with health besides heart rate. Maybe blood pressure?


----------



## ronalddheld

happyrock said:


> LTE would be great but it's inclusion would solely depend on battery life and heat.
> 
> Don't know how much more they can do with health besides heart rate. Maybe blood pressure?


Battery life will not be too good on the first LTE models, but if I can recharge once s day, I can live with that.
Apple is doing research on monitoring blood sugar...


----------



## bajjer31

I know as a son to parents who have COPD and Diabetes respectively, health could be updated to read the oxygen saturation in the blood (already there, but not approved through US govt) and blood sugar. Blood pressure is there, too, which would be nice.


----------



## AndyJames4

True.

QUOTE=bajjer31;41154698]I know as a son to parents who have COPD and Diabetes respectively, health could be updated to read the oxygen saturation in the blood (already there, but not approved through US govt) and blood sugar. Blood pressure is there, too, which would be nice.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kirkmc

bajjer31 said:


> I know as a son to parents who have COPD and Diabetes respectively, health could be updated to read the oxygen saturation in the blood (already there, but not approved through US govt) and blood sugar. Blood pressure is there, too, which would be nice.


Can't do blood pressure without constricting arteries. I can't see a watch being able to do that. You see how wide wrist blood pressure monitors are, and they're less accurate that wider arm monitors.


----------



## ronalddheld

Concerned that there are no leaks recently.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Concerned that there are no leaks recently.


I'm not.


----------



## happyrock

ronalddheld said:


> Battery life will not be too good on the first LTE models, but if I can recharge once s day, I can live with that.
> Apple is doing research on monitoring blood sugar...


They're gonna try and keep it to the original battery life of 18 hours a day. If they can't get that they probably wont include it.


----------



## albertcaymuss

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe I got it wrong:. Apple Watch Series 3 could be launching in Q3 2017


Would love (A) slimmer and (B) round.

Al


----------



## ronalddheld

Still holding out for LTE radios...


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> Still holding out for LTE radios...


I think they are at the point where they can get 24 hours with LTE. I don't think adding that card would make the watch and thinner though which I'm not interested in it being thinner or lighter. I like to know my watch is there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I read an article about trying smart straps. I wonder if that is next for this year, instead of LTE?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I read an article about trying smart straps. I wonder if that is next for this year, instead of LTE?


I'd be seriously surprised if they implemented smart straps. Bulk and complexity aren't things that Apple enjoys.


----------



## Hasaf

What I would like to see isn't going to happen. I would like a 'always on' watch face and solar power, so it doesn't need to be tethered on a regular basis.

Obviously, these two desires pull in opposite directions.


----------



## ronalddheld

I can see an always on watch face before solar.


----------



## Boblalock1

Looks like Ill be holding off until later this year for an Apple Watch,.


----------



## tar6

I want it to look like a diver and have a fix storage of it's own....too much maybe.


----------



## LACPA

happyrock said:


> They're gonna try and keep it to the original battery life of 18 hours a day. If they can't get that they probably wont include it.


They'll make it I think. The only reason they didn't have it on the Series 2 was because apparently they barely missed that goal. I'm sure they've gained ground since.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/The...tch-is-reportedly-launching-this-year_id96391
Presumably announced with the new IPhones?


----------



## mcwatch12

they need to extend the battery life to at least 5 days


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.engadget.com/2017/08/04/apple-next-watch-lte-data-finally/
Yes!


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/App...-factor-coming-along-with-new-iPhones_id96778


----------



## dantan

Interesting!

Only time will tell!


----------



## Fer Guzman

mcwatch12 said:


> they need to extend the battery life to at least 5 days


I doubt they will do that. Right now priority is adding power hungry features and making it smaller. They will shoot for one day battery life and honestly it isn't even a hassle. Mine lasts about 2 days if need be.


----------



## ronalddheld

IM$O if the battery life is a day, Apple is satisfied.


----------



## ronalddheld

More rumors from BGR about LTE support


----------



## owlan

ronalddheld said:


> IM$O if the battery life is a day, Apple is satisfied.


I think so also. Now a days we are used to charging our electronics every night. Apple just thinks that it isn't an inconvenience.


----------



## ronalddheld

Daily charging is not ideal, but seems to be the norm.


----------



## Greg Bell

Mine lasts about two days. But I don't "do" much with mine other than receive notifications and keep up with health stuff..


----------



## ronalddheld

Mine lasts a few days with the health apps turned off. LTE on all the time will be a significant drain.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-Watch-nears-mass-production_id97178


----------



## rationaltime

ronalddheld said:


> https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-Watch-nears-mass-production_id97178


www.phonearena.com:


> As to the new LTE Apple Watch models, they will likely work like iPads: independent for most functions, but still unable to place phone calls on their own, as this functionality is reserved for iPhones.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ronalddheld

You are welcome. 
Will have to go to the VZW store after the announcements in a few weeks.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Lat...ine-version-to-offer-512GB-of-storage_id97324


----------



## thaelen

Assuming if cellular was activated the hands free option would be the wireless headset like iPhone 7?


----------



## Fer Guzman

I wanted cellular so I could make calls when I'm on a run or something, in case of emergency. -_-


----------



## slipknot3195

can't wait ^^


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe ~two weeks to the announcement?


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/WSJ...ls-will-be-unveiled-on-September-12th_id97479


----------



## broadwayron

Never thought I'd be interested in an Apple Watch release. But, I am this time.


----------



## edhchoe

broadwayron said:


> Never thought I'd be interested in an Apple Watch release. But, I am this time.


Same here.

LTE version will require a separate data plan. $10/mo? 
I wonder if Apple was able to integrate glucometer in the watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

broadwayron said:


> Never thought I'd be interested in an Apple Watch release. But, I am this time.


I understand, as I never though I would be an Apple moderator


----------



## BarracksSi

edhchoe said:


> LTE version will require a separate data plan. $10/mo?


Who knows.



> I wonder if Apple was able to integrate glucometer in the watch.


If anyone ever invents a glucometer that isn't invasive (that is, it doesn't need a drop of blood), I'm sure every wearable manufacturer would be all about it. For now, you'll have to settle for a portable one that connects to your phone, which can then display your stats on the watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

Verizon charged $20/month plus $5 for data a while ago, but that was a Samsung Gear.


----------



## ronalddheld

Official date for iPhones and watch:https://www.phonearena.com/news/Its-official-Apple-to-hold-event-on-September-12th_id97647


----------



## BarracksSi

Straight from the horse's mouth:
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2017/

Yet no hint (as usual) of exactly what they'll be showing. Someone out in Twitterland said, "If you squint, you can make out three iPhones in the logo."


----------



## ronalddheld

Pretty certain: https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/09/ios-11-leak-reveals-lte-apple-watch/


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Pretty certain: https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/09/ios-11-leak-reveals-lte-apple-watch/


That's the most substantial evidence yet. Wonder if they've managed to keep the battery life high (and if so, _how_).

That new face looks cool, too.


----------



## Fer Guzman

A potential ceramic grey color. I've worn the ceramic white case for almost a year now and it has held up extremely well.

https://9to5mac.com/2017/09/09/apple-watch-blush-gold-gray-ceramic/


----------



## BarracksSi

^^^ I figured they'd try different shades of ceramic. Rado manages a wide range of ceramic colors themselves.


----------



## ronalddheld

Battery life could be a problem, but I shut down all the health apps and get a couple of days for my series 2.
I wonder if it is time to try the ceramic version, maybe on a darker strap?


----------



## BarracksSi

I'm not getting a new one (dark ceramic or otherwise) only because I just got a Series 2. I had dropped my stainless first-gen flat on its back, cracking the ceramic caseback, and Apple (specifically the Tysons Corner store managers) gave me the S2 in lieu of repairing my old one. Full AC+ extended warranty, too, at no charge.

Maybe I can talk my wife into the new one for herself, though.


----------



## BarracksSi

Tangent: There's probably a big discussion at Apple about how the iOS 11 GM (Golden Master) leaked out ahead of Tuesday's launch. It was downloadable from a publicly accessible URL, but the address itself was basically impossible to guess, so it needed to come from someone within Apple. Tim Cook is livid, I'm sure.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Tangent: There's probably a big discussion at Apple about how the iOS 11 GM (Golden Master) leaked out ahead of Tuesday's launch. It was downloadable from a publicly accessible URL, but the address itself was basically impossible to guess, so it needed to come from someone within Apple. Tim Cook is livid, I'm sure.


Mr. Cook is steamed, but it will not matter by 1 pm ET Tuesday.
Barracks, convenience nice your wife she would like the Series 2 so you can move up?


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/App...ew-design-features-price-release-date_id97163


----------



## ronalddheld

Too many images. Preorder Friday : https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-iPhone-X-iPhone-8-event-liveblog_id97925


----------



## scentedlead

I was meh about cellular LTE rumors. But that the AW and iPhone will share the same phone number is what sways me to buy the new one.


----------



## dscustoms

Really hoped for a larger size. Oh well. Maybe next year!


----------



## Fer Guzman

I don't like that the crown has red. 

Any info on carrier pricing for a plan?


----------



## edhchoe

Discount rumor is floating around. $100off with 2yr contract and $5/mo. 
Wouldnt that be sweet?

I want to preorder but i dont want to miss out on promo deal.


----------



## ronalddheld

The same number is a plus for me. I believe for VZW the minimum data plan was $5/month. Going to preorder one but cannot afford the ceramic version(again).


----------



## BarracksSi

Big bags of info here:
https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-series-3/

watchOS 4 should be out in another week or two. Probably a load of info at Apple's developer site, too.


----------



## Fer Guzman

edhchoe said:


> Discount rumor is floating around. $100off with 2yr contract and $5/mo.
> Wouldnt that be sweet?
> 
> I want to preorder but i dont want to miss out on promo deal.


I don't want a 2 year contract. But $5 a month would be sweet. I might be willing to pay $10. I really just want to be able to make emergency calls and have directions w/o the phone.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Accoring to macrumors it will cost $10 a month on at&t and verizon.

https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/12/lte-apple-watch-att-verizon-pricing/


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Big bags of info here:
> https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-series-3/
> 
> watchOS 4 should be out in another week or two. Probably a load of info at Apple's developer site, too.


I thought IOS 11 and WatchOS 4 are released on the 19th?


----------



## ronalddheld

Which models will you buy?


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> I thought IOS 11 and WatchOS 4 are released on the 19th?


 I believe the 19th is correct.



ronalddheld said:


> Which models will you buy?


 I'm going for ceramic in grey or white. Leaning grey ceramic although I've gotten to like the white ceramic.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> I believe the 19th is correct.
> 
> I'm going for ceramic in grey or white. Leaning grey ceramic although I've gotten to like the white ceramic.


I would get the grey ceramic, but it is about twice the cost of the SS version.


----------



## dantan

Just when I thought that there would be no way that I would be interested in the Watch Series 3, when I own a Series 2 Nike+, I am sussing it out online!


----------



## BarracksSi

Tangent --

You know how the AW has always had wireless charging, right? Apple's using the open Qi standard and adding wireless charging to their new iPhones (iPhone 8 & 8+, and the iPhone X) and a new optional AirPods earbuds wireless charging case. Plus, they'll be selling a wide charging pad, which they're calling "AirPower", next year that'll fit all three devices at once.
https://www.apple.com/iphone-x/#wireless-charging
Apple's AirPower wireless charging pad charges up to 3 devices, to launch in 2018

Having a multi-device charging pad seems like such an obvious way to do it, I don't know why it hasn't been done before (or, at least, why nobody else publicized it much if they did). We've been able to do wireless charging with iPhones before by using special Qi-compatible cases, but I never felt enthused enough to get it for mine, and it wasn't the cases that turned me off. It was how the existing charging pads (again, that I _knew of_) only fit one device at a time.

I could see having two pads -- one in the living room, one in the bedroom -- and be able to charge both my and my wife's iPhones plus my AW. This also means using just two power adapters and two cables. Before, to charge our gadgets with one-device-at-a-time wireless pads, I would've needed three of each in each room, with the accompanying power sockets and cables.


----------



## TudorKnight

I've had two Apple Watches. One I bought and the other I won. I think it's cool, but not for me. I'd love to see a circular Apple Watch one day. That would get me to try one again.


----------



## Fer Guzman

after looking at a bunch of pics, I am now unsure about which model to get hahaha. I totally dig the grey ceramic but in grey it looks almost identical to the aluminum and although the white ceramic has done amazingly well, if I'm only going to keep it for 1 year I'm not sure if I should splurge or not. So I'm going to get one of the following, but no idea which -_-.


----------



## edhchoe

42 or 38?
I want 42 screen but the strap is too long and wide for my wrist. :(

I will probably go with 42 gray aluminum and put 38mm straps.


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> I thought IOS 11 and WatchOS 4 are released on the 19th?





ronalddheld said:


> Which models will you buy?





edhchoe said:


> 42 or 38?
> I want 42 screen but the strap is too long and wide for my wrist. :(
> 
> I will probably go with 42 gray aluminum and put 38mm straps.


42 for sure. If you buy one with a strap the apple watch comes with small/medium and medium/large strap configurations. Basically one side of the strap comes in both sizes.


----------



## utzelu

Don't really care about the LTE version, as I can only see myself talking on the watch when driving, which I don't do that often. Plus that I don't want everybody to listen on my conversation when in public. But I do hope the Series 2 used prices drop to $150 soon - that would be an appealing option.


----------



## ronalddheld

I can use the big charging pad at home.
Advice on whether to get the grey ceramic when I upgrade yearly? 42 SS is previous one.


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> I can use the big charging pad at home.
> Advice on whether to get the grey ceramic when I upgrade yearly? 42 SS is previous one.


That's my dilemma. I wonder if they will have the watches on display before pre-order.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> That's my dilemma. I wonder if they will have the watches on display before pre-order.


For VZW I doubt it. Betting the staff gets trained late next week.


----------



## ronalddheld

Something I thought would happen awhile ago : https://www.phonearena.com/news/App...etup-battery-gets-1-hour-of-talk-time_id98054


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Something I thought would happen awhile ago : https://www.phonearena.com/news/App...etup-battery-gets-1-hour-of-talk-time_id98054


Which part, the one about requiring iPhone 6 or later? Yeah, it was due. The 5S hasn't been on sale for a while now (and the AW0 was supported by the 5, which I already thought was generous).


----------



## dantan

Not trolling, I promise, but, how does the LTE in the Apple Watch Series 3 work?

Does it need a SIM Card inserted into it?


----------



## edhchoe

dantan said:


> Not trolling, I promise, but, how does the LTE in the Apple Watch Series 3 work?
> 
> Does it need a SIM Card inserted into it?


I got this info from Youtube.
AW3 LTE versions have eSIM, which is not a physical SIM card that you can take out. It is much smaller than a nano SIM card in your iphone.
When you buy the watch you have to state which phone carrier and your phone number.
They associate the watch with your phone number.
I am curious however, if they can associate multiple Apple watches to one phone number because I imagine some people will want more than one watch and Apple would not mind making money, right?


----------



## BarracksSi

edhchoe said:


> I got this info from Youtube.
> AW3 LTE versions have eSIM, which is not a physical SIM card that you can take out. It is much smaller than a nano SIM card in your iphone.
> When you buy the watch you have to state which phone carrier and your phone number.
> They associate the watch with your phone number.


(could've also gotten the info from Apple, but yes, that's all correct)

[edit] They talk about the eSIM at the 35:00 mark here:
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2017/



> I am curious however, if they can associate multiple Apple watches to one phone number because I imagine some people will want more than one watch and Apple would not mind making money, right?


I haven't heard a lick about multiple LTE watches with one phone. You can already tie multiple AWs to one phone, but the [now-]older models didn't have LTE to worry about, either.


----------



## dantan

Thanks mate!

So, if I do purchase an Apple Watch Series 3 with Cellular, I can use the same Mobile Phone Number as my iPhone's, without having to sign up for another mobile plan?



edhchoe said:


> I got this info from Youtube.
> AW3 LTE versions have eSIM, which is not a physical SIM card that you can take out. It is much smaller than a nano SIM card in your iphone.
> When you buy the watch you have to state which phone carrier and your phone number.
> They associate the watch with your phone number.
> I am curious however, if they can associate multiple Apple watches to one phone number because I imagine some people will want more than one watch and Apple would not mind making money, right?


----------



## hker77

That would be nice


----------



## BarracksSi

dantan said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> So, if I do purchase an Apple Watch Series 3 with Cellular, I can use the same Mobile Phone Number as my iPhone's,


Yup...


> ...without having to sign up for another mobile plan?


Sorta. The AW will have to be a $10/mo add-on to your plan. I doubt you'll need to start a whole new plan (at least I hope not).


----------



## hker77

That would be so nice


----------



## Fer Guzman

In Australia it will be compatible with Optus and Telstra.


----------



## dantan

Thanks.

My mobile phone plan gets paid by work, so I wonder how they would enjoy me adding costs to them!



BarracksSi said:


> Yup...
> 
> Sorta. The AW will have to be a $10/mo add-on to your plan. I doubt you'll need to start a whole new plan (at least I hope not).


----------



## ronalddheld

Will find out from VZW tomorrow about the monthly rate and plan adjustment when I preorder the watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-has-discontinued-Apple-Watch-Series-2_id98004


----------



## SnookDawgg

Is the SS a big upgrade over the aluminum case? I'm used to SS watches but wondering if it's worth the cost here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

SnookDawgg said:


> Is the SS a big upgrade over the aluminum case? I'm used to SS watches but wondering if it's worth the cost here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the SS case because of the sapphire crystal, and all of the aluminum cases were sold out at that time.


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> Will find out from VZW tomorrow about the monthly rate and plan adjustment when I preorder the watch.


Which one did you decide to pre-order?


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> Which one did you decide to pre-order?


I am going to wait until I preorder it, in case I cave in at the store.


----------



## edhchoe

I have Tmobile select choice plan which gives all 8 lines in my family unlimited data with HD video streaming. Unless I switch to T mobile One plan which provides 480 video streaming with unlimited data, my apple watch will add $20 per month. 
I don't know what to do........


----------



## ronalddheld

edhchoe said:


> I have Tmobile select choice plan which gives all 8 lines in my family unlimited data with HD video streaming. Unless I switch to T mobile One plan which provides 480 video streaming with unlimited data, my apple watch will add $20 per month.
> I don't know what to do........


On Verizon so I cannot advice you well.


----------



## Fer Guzman

edhchoe said:


> I have Tmobile select choice plan which gives all 8 lines in my family unlimited data with HD video streaming. Unless I switch to T mobile One plan which provides 480 video streaming with unlimited data, my apple watch will add $20 per month.
> I don't know what to do........


Which plan is cheaper? I thought t-mobile would add an apple watch for $10 a month plus a 3 month trial period. I'm on at&t but that is what I was told.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Thought I'd post the out of warranty service fee to see if apple care is worth it for you. It's freaking $800 for the ceramic so for $99 and $79 additional fee for accidental it seems worth it.

https://support.apple.com/watch/repair/service/pricing


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> Thought I'd post the out of warranty service fee to see if apple care is worth it for you. It's freaking $800 for the ceramic so for $99 and $79 additional fee for accidental it seems worth it.
> 
> https://support.apple.com/watch/repair/service/pricing


The takeaway is pay for Apple Care.


----------



## ronalddheld

Late to report back from the ordeal. I tried to buy the grey ceramic, but VZW did not support it, after lots of searching. Second I needed a plan change because the cellular and AW link to the same phone number. AFAIR three months connect free, $10/month paperless+autopay,$15 otherwise. Finished up in under a half hour.
I settled for the 42 SS sports band.


----------



## BarracksSi

For Verizon to not support a particular model sounds... well, it sounds like they don't know what they're doing.

You went through Verizon instead of Apple?


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> For Verizon to not support a particular model sounds... well, it sounds like they don't know what they're doing.
> 
> You went through Verizon instead of Apple?


My Apple store does not carry the ceramic models around the release date. Plus I would rather have Verizon adjust my plan than Apple. YMMV. I will go back to the Verizon store to let them initialize the Esim.


----------



## Fer Guzman

There are 3 stores near me and none sell the ceramic model. The carriers also don't sell the ceramic model but the process should be seamless. I pre-ordered the ceramic one via the apple store app. I'm not as sold on this one as the last one, I think its the red button. I truly detest it. Plus I'm not sure how the grey ceramic will look in person. Still excited though.


----------



## BarracksSi

I'd order it through Apple (either the website or the Apple Store app) and have it shipped to the store.

I _detest_ carriers and would avoid dealing with any of them directly.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> There are 3 stores near me and none sell the ceramic model. The carriers also don't sell the ceramic model but the process should be seamless. I pre-ordered the ceramic one via the apple store app. I'm not as sold on this one as the last one, I think its the red button. I truly detest it. Plus I'm not sure how the grey ceramic will look in person. Still excited though.


Wanted to order the grey ceramic, but also had concerns. Only so much patience dealing with VZW staff, for what should have been a short time.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> I think its the red button. I truly detest it. Plus I'm not sure how the grey ceramic will look in person. Still excited though.


I hate the red button, too. I would've liked to see it in a lower-key color, or with an embossed logo (like a signed crown on a regular watch).

I'll bet the grey ceramic would look like a grey ceramic Rado (in other words, it should look pretty nice).


----------



## BarracksSi

Oh yeah:


ronalddheld said:


> I will go back to the Verizon store to let them initialize the Esim.


I doubt you'd have to visit Verizon to activate the watch. I've never had to visit my carrier to activate my iPhones or iPad.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Oh yeah:
> 
> I doubt you'd have to visit Verizon to activate the watch. I've never had to visit my carrier to activate my iPhones or iPad.


I only go there, on the off chance the phone is not registering on their system, or the Esim is not working.
Red Button must go.
I would have wanted to try the grey ceramic, but I saved money.


----------



## rationaltime

ronalddheld said:


> ... Red Button must go. ...


I expect that can be quickly fixed using your pocket anodizer.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Fer Guzman

rationaltime said:


> I expect that can be quickly fixed using your pocket anodizer.
> 
> View attachment 12509717
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


HAHAHA I have legitimately looked up buying a sticker or something.


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe it will wear off with enough pushes?


----------



## ronalddheld

Did anyone else order one or will pick one up on the 22d


----------



## Chibatastic

ronalddheld said:


> Did anyone else order one or will pick one up on the 22d


Going to stick with my Gen 2. Which model did you pre order? Let us know your thoughts when you get it!


----------



## dantan

I shall be sticking with my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ for now.


----------



## scentedlead

utzelu said:


> Don't really care about the LTE version, as I can only see myself talking on the watch when driving, which I don't do that often. Plus that I don't want everybody to listen on my conversation when in public. But I do hope the Series 2 used prices drop to $150 soon - that would be an appealing option.


Apple AirPods will work with the AW so, like with an iPhone, the public will hear only your side of the conversation.


----------



## scentedlead

I just found out that my grandfathered pre-paid data plan at T-mobile does not support smartwatch add-ons. Oh well. If the new LTE models are fully independent, it would’ve been nice to bring an iPad mini in my bag while using my AW and leaving my iPhone at home.

How independent from the iPhone is the AW? Will the weather app update? If I have an iCloud-based notes app, will the watch app update if I make a change on my iPad if my phone is at home?


----------



## ronalddheld

Chibatastic said:


> Going to stick with my Gen 2. Which model did you pre order? Let us know your thoughts when you get it!


See post 135.


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> How independent from the iPhone is the AW? Will the weather app update? If I have an iCloud-based notes app, will the watch app update if I make a change on my iPad if my phone is at home?


I forget exactly how independent it can be (I experimented briefly with using my S0 AW with the phone's wifi and BT turned off), but many of Apple's apps work fine, some third-party apps work, and some third-party apps don't run at all (mainly because they weren't native to the AW). I posted a bit about it in a thread following the AW's accuracy; ronaldheld would remember, too.

[edit] Found the old posts:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/time-change-3737434-5.html#post36609146
https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/apple-watch-oscillator-synchronization-2728930-9.html#post36778042


----------



## ronalddheld

I am somewhat surprised that i am the only one here, to do the upgrade.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I am somewhat surprised that i am the only one here, to do the upgrade.


For now! 

I'd get it IF my job required to be more "connected". As it is now, I can't even bring any personal gadgets to the office, and while teleworking, nearly every communication is via email or a messaging app. At home on my own time, my non-LTE AW is connected to either the phone or my home Wifi, so it's not missing anything anyway. Also, I'm almost always with my wife while I'm out, so we don't use the phones much. Plus, I now have CarPlay, which is pretty fabulous on its own (my car has become one of my primary charging points, too).

_However,_ I'm pretty sure that my next AW will be an LTE-enabled model. It's such a handy little device that's still focused on its core tasks.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> For now!
> 
> I'd get it IF my job required to be more "connected". As it is now, I can't even bring any personal gadgets to the office, and while teleworking, nearly every communication is via email or a messaging app. At home on my own time, my non-LTE AW is connected to either the phone or my home Wifi, so it's not missing anything anyway. Also, I'm almost always with my wife while I'm out, so we don't use the phones much. Plus, I now have CarPlay, which is pretty fabulous on its own (my car has become one of my primary charging points, too).
> 
> _However,_ I'm pretty sure that my next AW will be an LTE-enabled model. It's such a handy little device that's still focused on its core tasks.


Maybe a better idea to let the first adopters try it out, and decide later (maybe after a price drop)?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe a better idea to let the first adopters try it out, and decide later (maybe after a price drop)?


Meh; I was early enough on the first-gen that I still got the polished SS with black strap (they switched the lineup to polished-on-white or space-black-on-black soon after that), and any worthwhile "price drop" means buying used or getting lucky on a Best Buy advertising misprint.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Meh; I was early enough on the first-gen that I still got the polished SS with black strap (they switched the lineup to polished-on-white or space-black-on-black soon after that), and any worthwhile "price drop" means buying used or getting lucky on a Best Buy advertising misprint.


YMMV?


----------



## dayandnight

I am waiting it out until apple changes the look of it and make more change to the watch OS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatster

Picking mine up on Friday, it's just over a year since I sold my Gen1.


----------



## ronalddheld

gatster said:


> Picking mine up on Friday, it's just over a year since I sold my Gen1.


Waiting for mine to be shipped... Might have been faster to go Friday to VZW then the Apple store.


----------



## Fer Guzman

They'll probably won't give you tracking info until Wednesday or Thursday. The shipping dates are now at like 4-5 weeks for some models which surprised me.


----------



## edhchoe

I cannot wait! Is it friday yet?


----------



## ronalddheld

edhchoe said:


> I cannot wait! Is it friday yet?


We all wish!!!


----------



## ronalddheld

Ooopshttps://www.phonearena.com/news/App...roblems-with-the-Apple-Watch-Series-3_id98252


----------



## Fer Guzman

Joanna from WSJ says the LTE sometimes has connections issues. https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-watch-series-3-review-untethered-and-unreliable-1505905203

Hodinkee reviewed it as well https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/apple-watch-series-3-edition-review


----------



## BarracksSi

^^^^ These reports of connection problems sound exactly like when my phone is connected to spotty WiFi with intermittent internet access.

The OS prioritizes WiFi for data. So, if it thinks that there _could be_ usable data , it'll keep listening to WiFi just in case it gets something, and it puts cellular on the back burner.

This is especially true since I have WiFi Assist turned "Off" on my phone. I don't need to accidentally consume tons of data over cellular when my home WiFi hiccups.

[edit] Ah, that's what seems to be happening:
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/09/20/caldwell-series-3-lte referencing this article:
https://www.imore.com/how-your-apple-watch-connects-wi-fi-networks-when-away-your-iphone



> Essentially, the Series 3 GPS + Cellular watch tries to save battery life at all times by using your iPhone's connection, or failing that, a Wi-Fi network. What's happening here is that the watch is attempting to jump on a so-called "captive" network - a public network with an interstitial login prompt or terms and conditions agreement. (You've probably seen these at a Starbucks, McDonalds, or Panera.)
> 
> In theory, the Apple Watch shouldn't be allowed to connect to captive networks at all, because there's no way for it to get through that interstitial layer. Unfortunately, watchOS 4 has a bug where captive networks are being recognized identically to normal saved Wi-Fi networks - so while you're technically "connected" to a network, you won't be able to connect to the internet; nor will you be able to go to cellular, because the Watch's auto-switching prevents you from connecting.


----------



## jchabalk

Fer Guzman said:


> HAHAHA I have legitimately looked up buying a sticker or something.


Your wish has been granted


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/The...ng-delivery-date-set-for-September-22_id98275
Not for me.


----------



## ronalddheld

Not getting one today, and the local store is out.
A new Apple Watch manual is available for iBooks.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Grey ceramic: I'd describe it as gunmetal.


----------



## BarracksSi

Can’t believe how tempted I am by the ceramic models. I think the SS is nice enough and helps it hold its own, aesthetically speaking, among my regular watches. 

But given the chance, along with knowing that I’d keep it for at least three years, I might do ceramic the next time around.


----------



## ronalddheld

That is my problem: buy the ceramic and want to upgrade before two or three years have passed.


----------



## Fer Guzman

So I live in San Diego, I make calls to Mexico. I can't make calls to Mexico from California even when the watch is connected to WIFI or when I'm on LTE (not roaming). That's kind of a bummer especially since I have to pay for the additional service.

Update: was able to fix this with At&t, they had to do something on their end.


----------



## ronalddheld

Just saw the grey ceramic st the Apple Store. If it were not a pita for external devices at VZW, I would have bought the watch there.


----------



## BarracksSi

I got to see the grey ceramic, too. In store lighting, it had a slightly brownish hue — very slight, like maybe 3% away from neutral grey (totally unscientific assessment, of course). Did it seem that way to you, too?


----------



## edhchoe

BarracksSi said:


> Can't believe how tempted I am by the ceramic models. I think the SS is nice enough and helps it hold its own, aesthetically speaking, among my regular watches.
> 
> But given the chance, along with knowing that I'd keep it for at least three years, I might do ceramic the next time around.


Knowing that I will want the new Apple watch next year, I just cannot do it even though it is very tempting to wrap that white ceramic watch on my wrist. Heck, I could not even pull the trigger on the SS model. o|


----------



## Fer Guzman

BarracksSi said:


> I got to see the grey ceramic, too. In store lighting, it had a slightly brownish hue - very slight, like maybe 3% away from neutral grey (totally unscientific assessment, of course). Did it seem that way to you, too?


I didn't see a brown hue to it. I see it like this but a tad darker. It is more fingerprint magnet than the white -_-. I did a YouTube video of the watch it's under fer557 grey ceramic series 3 if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> I got to see the grey ceramic, too. In store lighting, it had a slightly brownish hue - very slight, like maybe 3% away from neutral grey (totally unscientific assessment, of course). Did it seem that way to you, too?


I did not notice a brownish hue, but that store seems as bright as a lightbox. I will look more carefully should I see it in another store.


----------



## Fer Guzman

On Stanby, meaning just wearing it, the watch does excellent. I've had it on standby 5 hrs, it's at 93% battery.


----------



## rationaltime

Fer Guzman said:


> On Stanby, meaning just wearing it, the watch does excellent. I've had it on standby 5 hrs, it's at 93% battery.


I am reluctant to extrapolate that to 3 days. Perhaps you could do
a test of standby mode time vs reported battery charge remaining
and see how long it can go.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Fer Guzman

Yeah I'm going to not charge it until it gets to 10%. I didn't exercise today and that usually is the big battery drainer for me. But so far it's doing good. I'm at 71%. I've made 1 call on LTE; 2 on wifi. I do think that I'm not a power user. I think in the past I'd end up with 20-40% by the end of the day. I wonder by how much the increased battery for the LTE. I only use shazam and pedometer++ for 3rd parties. And I don't listen to music with it so my battery drain will be much less.









I was perusing the user guide and there is suppose to be a "Connectivity" complication which does the following: "Add the Connectivity complication to a watch face. It tells you if Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) is connected to iPhone, Wi-Fi, or cellular. When connected to Wi-Fi or cellular, the complication displays the quality of the connection-good, poor, or bad." However, the complication is non-existent. I talked to apple support and they sent it to an engineer. It would be useful since currently you can only see LTE signal in the Explorer app when on LTE and I regularly use the modular dial.


----------



## edhchoe

Fer Guzman said:


> Yeah I'm going to not charge it until it gets to 10%. I didn't exercise today and that usually is the big battery drainer for me. But so far it's doing good. I'm at 71%. I've made 1 call on LTE; 2 on wifi. I do think that I'm not a power user. I think in the past I'd end up with 20-40% by the end of the day. I wonder by how much the increased battery for the LTE. I only use shazam and pedometer++ for 3rd parties. And I don't listen to music with it so my battery drain will be much less.
> 
> I was perusing the user guide and there is suppose to be a "Connectivity" complication which does the following: "Add the Connectivity complication to a watch face. It tells you if Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) is connected to iPhone, Wi-Fi, or cellular. When connected to Wi-Fi or cellular, the complication displays the quality of the connection-good, poor, or bad." However, the complication is non-existent. I talked to apple support and they sent it to an engineer. It would be useful since currently you can only see LTE signal in the Explorer app when on LTE and I regularly use the modular dial.


The complication is shown on the control panel when you swipe up on the left upper corner. 
green phone(bluetooth), wifi fan, four circles (LTE)

I don't think you can put it on a watch face. you have to swipe up to check the connection method/status.


----------



## Fer Guzman

edhchoe said:


> The complication is shown on the control panel when you swipe up on the left upper corner.
> green phone(bluetooth), wifi fan, four circles (LTE)
> 
> I don't think you can put it on a watch face. you have to swipe up to check the connection method/status.


At first I thought the same but the user guide says the following, plus anything in the control center isn't a complication. It's suppose to be between Calendar and Date when scrolling through complications. I think they just didn't include it for some reason and didn't edit the manual accordingly, I'll update when Apple responds.

"Check cellular signal strength. Try one of the following when connected to a cellular network:

Use the Explorer watch face, which uses green dots to show cellular signal strength. Four dots is a good connection. One dot is poor.
Swipe up from the bottom of any watch face to see the cellular connection status at the top of Control Center.
Add the Connectivity complication to a watch face. It tells you if Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) is connected to iPhone, Wi-Fi, or cellular. When connected to Wi-Fi or cellular, the complication displays the quality of the connection-good, poor, or bad."

Also the "Now Playing" complication isn't available in the smaller complications spaces, obviously because it needs space to display text.


----------



## Fabian43

Anyone considering buying a series 2 because they don't want cellular? I was but I was in Apple Store this weekend and they said no price drop on series 2. That apple knows series 2 will eventually sell out in their retailers priced as is. To me, if no discount, it's a no brained to get the non-cellular series 3 right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edhchoe

Fabian43 said:


> Anyone considering buying a series 2 because they don't want cellular? I was but I was in Apple Store this weekend and they said no price drop on series 2. That apple knows series 2 will eventually sell out in their retailers priced as is. To me, if no discount, it's a no brained to get the non-cellular series 3 right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 My wife bought AW2 in July for $299. 
Regular price is $359.
AW3 is $329. It doesn't make sense to buy AW2 for $359


----------



## Fer Guzman

Fabian43 said:


> Anyone considering buying a series 2 because they don't want cellular? I was but I was in Apple Store this weekend and they said no price drop on series 2. That apple knows series 2 will eventually sell out in their retailers priced as is. To me, if no discount, it's a no brained to get the non-cellular series 3 right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If I was going to get a Series 2 I would go pre-owned because you can probably get a really nice discount now.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Okay so I reached 9% battery life, these are the results I got. No workouts during this period, no listening to music. Light texting, a couple calls over wifi or connected to cellphone. A 1-2 minute call over LTE. Another 6-7 minute call over LTE, here the battery went from like 20% to 10% in that call and I could feel the back of the watch get hot. So it makes sense that if you use LTE for 60 minutes you will go through the battery completely. But for other tasks I feel the battery has improved. During this time period I did not charge the watch at all, in fact I slept with it.

The pic shows a usage of 8hrs 40 minutes; Standby of 33 hours.

View attachment 12534375


----------



## ronalddheld

Ouch!
https://www.phonearena.com/news/Wat...atch-Series-3-get-scratched-on-camera_id98377


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> Ouch!
> https://www.phonearena.com/news/Wat...atch-Series-3-get-scratched-on-camera_id98377


Interesting that the Apple sapphire scratches more easily than the tissot sapphire.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> Interesting that the Apple sapphire scratches more easily than the tissot sapphire.


Is he sure that he didn't simply scratch the oleophobic coating?


----------



## Fer Guzman

BarracksSi said:


> Is he sure that he didn't simply scratch the oleophobic coating?


He used a lighter thinking the scratches would disappear once the coating was burnt off. Said he had done it with other apple devices. I'm not sure if this actually works though. He says he saw the sapphire I believe for the iPhone camera, not sure if he did the same for the watch crystal, and that the apple sapphire has impurities compared to the tissot one


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> He used a lighter thinking the scratches would disappear once the coating was burnt off. Said he had done it with other apple devices. I'm not sure if this actually works though. He says he saw the sapphire I believe for the iPhone camera, not sure if he did the same for the watch crystal, and that the apple sapphire has impurities compared to the tissot one


I would prefer to believe him, but the sapphire on the AW being of poorer quality than that Tissot seems non Apple like.


----------



## BarracksSi

He should try the same test on a Planet Ocean with its AR coating. ;-)


----------



## Fer Guzman

^hahahaha


----------



## ronalddheld

Forgot to mention, that I expect to have my S3 watch up and running by tomorrow.


----------



## Fer Guzman

SHOCKER. I thought this worked since I sent a cousin of mine a message earlier and he doesn't have an iPhone. Watch must have gotten signal from a WiFi or something. Anyways I tried this twice and in fact you cannot send sms without phone.


----------



## BarracksSi

What's "SMS"?



So it won't send messages to people who aren't on iPhones (that is, they have the infamous green text bubbles in Messages)?


----------



## Fer Guzman

haha

so yeah it won't send messages to people who aren't on iPhone when the watch is paired to the iPhone or on wifi.


----------



## edhchoe

I don't know anyone with an android phone except for myself. So i am not affected.


----------



## ronalddheld

I thought that you need your iPhone connected to cellular or WiFi to push notifications to your AW?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I thought that you need your iPhone connected to cellular or WiFi to push notifications to your AW?


I think iMessage keeps working if your watch is connected to a WiFi network it already knows (or, now, LTE). IMessage also works on laptops and iPads.

SMS messages need to be "translated" from SMS (over cellular) to iMessage (over a data connection) by the phone because they go to a phone number. iMessage messages go to an iCloud address and were never sent over SMS in the first place.


----------



## ronalddheld

I should have mentioned that your iPhone needed to connect once to a WiFi network before the watch can use it. Going to try cellular connect today.
Watch is now working on VZW. Did a call test which worked. Still need dome testing up, since I started anew.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Apple-Watch-Series-3-Review_id4415


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> I thought that you need your iPhone connected to cellular or WiFi to push notifications to your AW?


Not for the mail app or iMessage.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> Not for the mail app or iMessage.


For the latter, SMSs get converted to go to Imessage.
I had many disconnects/reconnects in the mall. I thought it was cellular related, but believe it was switching from cellular to WiFi. Might be a tree of radio priorities:BT/WiFi/cellular. Got most of my emails except during the switching,AFAIK.


----------



## in2zion

How accurate is the trackers apps on the watch? Anyone tried to swim with it on?


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> For the latter, SMSs get converted to go to Imessage.
> I had many disconnects/reconnects in the mall. I thought it was cellular related, but believe it was switching from cellular to WiFi. Might be a tree of radio priorities:BT/WiFi/cellular. Got most of my emails except during the switching,AFAIK.


It tries like hell to stay connected to WiFi haha.



in2zion said:


> How accurate is the trackers apps on the watch? Anyone tried to swim with it on?


Steps, GPS is pretty accurate for me. Don't have experience with swimming.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Might be a tree of radio priorities:BT/WiFi/cellular.


It is. Cellular is the most power-hungry (and not everyone enjoys limitless cellular data), so it's given the lowest priority. Wifi is used if it knows the network, and BT is first choice.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Ouch!
> https://www.phonearena.com/news/Wat...atch-Series-3-get-scratched-on-camera_id98377


To follow up:
https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...-is-it-really-sapphire.2073435/#post-25140177

And a response from Corning about this guy scratching up a Note 7 (also linked in the above forum post):
Corning responds to that worrying Galaxy Note 7 scratch test video - Android Authority


----------



## ronalddheld

The weather does not seem to update under cellular, only BT.


----------



## 88Keys

*New Series 3*

Well, today I sold my series 0 Watch (for $50 less than I paid for it a year ago), then immediately rode to the store and picked up a new series 3.

I got the non cellular one. I have no need for cellular as I always have my phone with me.

I'd post a picture, but it looks no different to the one I just sold.


----------



## ronalddheld

Will impair my series 2 after S3 get the 4.0.1 update. Will put it up for sale, unless someone is interested here?


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

*Re: New Series 3*

Out of curiosity, do you do any cardio? How is the heart rate monitor?


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

*Re: New Series 3*



88Keys said:


> Well, today I sold my series 0 Watch (for $50 less than I paid for it a year ago), then immediately rode to the store and picked up a new series 3.
> 
> I got the non cellular one. I have no need for cellular as I always have my phone with me.
> 
> I'd post a picture, but it looks no different to the one I just sold.


Ooops...That question was for you lol

Out of curiosity, do you do any cardio? How is the heart rate monitor?


----------



## 88Keys

*Re: New Series 3*



Ducati_Fiend said:


> Out of curiosity, do you do any cardio? How is the heart rate monitor?


Heart rate monitors are a hit and miss affair on watches. Unfortunately, I have the type of skin on which these things don't work well. When it gets a reading, it's accurate. Other people report that it works fine. Fortunately, it works great with a chest strap.


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

*Re: New Series 3*



88Keys said:


> Heart rate monitors are a hit and miss affair on watches. Unfortunately, I have the type of skin on which these things don't work well. When it gets a reading, it's accurate. Other people report that it works fine. Fortunately, it works great with a chest strap.


Thanks 88, That's been my experience as well with fitbit, etc. I think I'm going to get one. I've been looking at them for years now. After seeing my mom's nurse's 3 the other day I think this thing is finally where I can actually take off an automatic and use the Apple watch.


----------



## 88Keys

*Re: New Series 3*



Ducati_Fiend said:


> Thanks 88, That's been my experience as well with fitbit, etc. I think I'm going to get one. I've been looking at them for years now. After seeing my mom's nurse's 3 the other day I think this thing is finally where I can actually take off an automatic and use the Apple watch.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. The fitness aspects of the Apple Watch are great, in my opinion. All the other fitness bands rely on the arbitrary 10,000 steps. Apple counts calorie burn-regardless of the activity you're doing. You could easily burn 500 calories on a rowing machine, and not do one step!

Although I didn't buy the Apple Watch for fitness, its gentle nagging got me to start some exercise. Over the last year I've lost forty pounds, reduced my blood pressure and generally get a lot fitter thanks to the watch. I'm grateful for that. I love my other watches, but I don't think I'd go without my Apple Watch now.


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

*Re: New Series 3*



88Keys said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed. The fitness aspects of the Apple Watch are great, in my opinion. All the other fitness bands rely on the arbitrary 10,000 steps. Apple counts calorie burn-regardless of the activity you're doing. You could easily burn 500 calories on a rowing machine, and not do one step!
> 
> Although I didn't buy the Apple Watch for fitness, its gentle nagging got me to start some exercise. Over the last year I've lost forty pounds, reduced my blood pressure and generally get a lot fitter thanks to the watch. I'm grateful for that. I love my other watches, but I don't think I'd go without my Apple Watch now.


Excellent my friend! Feels good to sleep better and just feel better all around eh! Live longer too! I think I'll go nab one tomorrow so I can take it on a run.


----------



## 88Keys

*Re: New Series 3*



Ducati_Fiend said:


> Excellent my friend! Feels good to sleep better and just feel better all around eh! Live longer too! I think I'll go nab one tomorrow so I can take it on a run.


It does! Thank you. Let us know how you get on with it. New watch day is exciting.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Int...ng-on-some-Apple-Watch-series-3-units_id99422


----------



## 88Keys

ronalddheld said:


> https://www.phonearena.com/news/Int...ng-on-some-Apple-Watch-series-3-units_id99422


Hmm. I just looked for it on mine, and can't see it. It's a series 3 Non-LTE. I've been pondering about getting AppleCare+. This may make the decision easier. Thanks for posting.


----------

